# don't like how democracy and a representative republic works



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Guess what your student loans are cancelled and any monies already spent are due back to the lender immediately.

Trump victory sparks angry protests across California: &apos;Not my president&apos; - LA Times

Somebody get me a big box of depends for these snowflakes:bs::bs::bs::bs:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Guess what your student loans are cancelled and any monies already spent are due back to the lender immediately.
> 
> Trump victory sparks angry protests across California: 'Not my president' - LA Times
> 
> Somebody get me a big box of depends for these snowflakes:bs::bs::bs::bs:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like a job for Lucille.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Those peace loving liberals are at it again.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Hitler youth would have been the first ones in your face wagging the election results in you face had she won. Send their sorry asses to Europe after they have paid what they owe the American tax payer. These are the exact fools and the ones teaching them that we will have to continue to fight if we want this country back.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was thinking about this yesterday...Trump supporters were probably a lot more likely to bow out gracefully than Hillary supporters. It's not as dramatic as I expected, but I suppose some folks are just starting to get out of bed...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Student loans have been F93$ed up for decades now. Look at Smellie Mae.

Smellie was supposed to give me a loan in August (1980s). They didn't. I lost my registration and had to add classes again in September. I lived on potatoes until the next May, when the week before finals, Smellie paid off. 10 months late, worse than a pregnant liberal. I dropped full time school the next year and chopped wood to go part time with no debt service. I fished hunted farmed and did that for 2 years until I could finish off a degree without smelly liberal run loan companies screwing me over.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The second best news all day , as for the high school kids " what do they know ? " .


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Honestly I totally expected far worse. I haven't been more then 3 minutes away from the boat all day.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

You do realize that a Democracy and a Representative Republic are totally different, --- right?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The scumbag fascist leftists at their best.



> Rioting Snowflakes: Hillary Fanatics Burn Flag, Threaten To Kill "Not My President" Trump


Rioting Snowflakes: Hillary Fanatics Burn Flag, Threaten To Kill "Not My President" Trump | Zero Hedge


----------



## watchin (Apr 24, 2014)

They're starting to get riled up in chicago. Protesting at Trump towers. 1000+ animals acting as such.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

